# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Please correct

## ddminsall

Kocham Cię A___ J___. Chcę się z Tobą ożenić. Ja wola zrobić ty zadowolony do końca naszego życia. I ciężko pracować, aby dać naszym dzieciom przyszłość. Obiecuję ci, że nie możesz płakać nie będzie. Mamy dwa serca splecione. Nie możemy uciec nawzajem losu. My mają za sobą. Jeśli mogę Cię oszukiwać, cały świat nigdy nie wybaczy mi. Inteligencji w Polsce nigdy nie wybaczy mi.

----------


## ddminsall

No positive response from A__. So I guess I might as well stop and find another one.

----------

